# Rabbits in QLD



## Gibblore (Oct 20, 2012)

I did a qutoe at a house this week and they had one, they said you can keep them with a permit is this true?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't believe this to be true


----------



## euphorion (Oct 20, 2012)

no not true. only way you can keep rabbits in qld is if you are a magician and it is a large part of your act for income earning purposes or is you are a medical research facility. i believe there is also a permit for educational facilities but i think that only applies to zoos.

i do feel that they should be legalised if they are desexed and licenced, microchipped, etc. they do no harm if kept by responsible owners and make such lovely pets.


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 20, 2012)

Thats what I thought. My daugther would love one but I am not willing to break the law to get her one.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 20, 2012)

you'd be surprised how many people have them in qld though. we get 'long-eared guineapigs' at the clinic all the time. vets don't care, they're pets and that's all that matters to us. We have one regular who comes in every month for a teeth clip, little Pepper is practically a mascot! Aside from the people that keep them knowing they are illegal there are even more who have no idea that they are illegal and just happily potter along through their lives with no problems with authorities, i have never heard of anyone getting caught with them. I don't see them being legalised anytime soon though which is a shame.


----------



## glassless_mind (Oct 20, 2012)

You can't keep them on a permit, though everyone who has one will tell you that you can.
It used to be legal to keep them if you were a magician and it was part of your act, but they have since done away with that law I believe (according to my exotic pet medicine lecturer)
They come in to many clinics as "long-eared guinea pigs" and I haven't met a vet who has a problem with that. It's not illegal to treat a rabbit, however, it is illegal to hospitalise one, because then the vet is considered to be in possession of a rabbit.

I wish we could import desexed rabbits. They're just so cute and I would love to have one!


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 20, 2012)

I believe there was a place or organistation on the NSW QLD border at one stage for 're-homing' pet rabbits when families were moving to qld.

They apparently ended up at CWS as food for the wedge tails, scrubbies etc. :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 20, 2012)

I grew up in Victoria and if you could see the damage rabbits have done there ...(wild or escaped pets) anyone in their right mind would never 

legally allow rabbits into our beautiful Queensland.

I kept pet rabbits as a kid and know they are better escape artists than reptiles.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## csmlg (Oct 21, 2012)

My husband works up Mackay way and they dug up with the digger 3 baby wild rabbits not hares rabbits and one of the boys saved 1 off the back of the truck they were filling and took it home for his wife. It fits in a stubby cooler. Cute as! So I am not understanding the huge problem with them in Qld! They are here wild!


----------



## Wrightpython (Oct 21, 2012)

We go shooting in western qld and the properties are starting to get thick with them so I can't see the difference whether you own one or not, I know they do damage when wild but come on your allowed to own cats and they do far more damage. We haven't even shot any out there for some time since we were hoping they would breed up a bit for future as the drought knocked em about a fair bit.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't they do studies in WA, and found that domestic rabbits had basically ZERO impact on the environment and wild rabbit populations?

If so then there's no reason QLD needs to be so backward in their laws - or as many other people have proposed, simply have them legal but desexed only.


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 21, 2012)

Why "if they allowed them in QLD, just desexed only"? What about the people who want to breed them for snake food etc. and/or make a business of it like they do with rodents? You can't breed desexed rabbits now can you? 
I dont see what the big deal is or what difference it really makes, when they're here thick as anything in the wild anyways... I recently saw one up here in FNQ... And no it wasn't a hare. That suprised me, considering the climate and all that, and I was told they don't live up here because of it etc.

Rabbits, mice, rats, toads, feral cats, pigs, dogs, etc... They're all the same... Pretty sure there's not much anyone can do about them now, maybe back in the day when there was almost half a chance, but not now... That ship has pretty much long since sailed... Unfortunately. No restrictions on half of the other problem "pets-gone-wild"... 

Anyways, JMO.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

Desexed only would make a bigger chance for the law to be passed in the first place.

It happens with every animal though, I just hate seeing things overbred where it gets to the point they are only bred for money, and they end up homeless or abused etc etc.


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't like seeing it either, but unfortunately, its a fact of life, if there's money to be made, you can be sure someone's going to take advantage of it and/or exploit it. Petshops are a big contender for that one... It's all supply and demand. And some things will never change. 

I just don't see the point in having them illegal when it makes no real difference in this case. I'd like to be able to freely breed my own rabbits to feed my big snakes. Plus, apart from occasionally being mauled by pet bunny's claws, I liked keeping them when I lived in NSW. 
If we're allowed to keep rodents, which have been known to spread disease and all sorts of nasties, not to mention chewing through and destroying everything they can wrap their mouths around... Why not Rabbits too?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with you there, rats and mice are much more likely to create problems if they got loose - but unfortunately I don't see rabbits being legalised any time soon.

If we can't keep rabbits, at least let us keep NATIVE mammals - but no we can't even do that here.


----------



## wokka (Oct 22, 2012)

Shambulah said:


> I don't like seeing it either, but unfortunately, its a fact of life, if there's money to be made, you can be sure someone's going to take advantage of it and/or exploit it. Petshops are a big contender for that one... It's all supply and demand. And some things will never change.
> 
> I just don't see the point in having them illegal when it makes no real difference in this case. I'd like to be able to freely breed my own rabbits to feed my big snakes. Plus, apart from occasionally being mauled by pet bunny's claws, I liked keeping them when I lived in NSW.
> If we're allowed to keep rodents, which have been known to spread disease and all sorts of nasties, not to mention chewing through and destroying everything they can wrap their mouths around... Why not Rabbits too?


Clearly having Rabbits illegal in Queensland does make a difference. A number of contributors to the thread including yourself have implied they dont /wont keep rabbits because it is illegal.


----------



## Mavrick (Oct 22, 2012)

There is a $30,000 fine for being caught with a rabbit in QLD. It used to be $10,000 but was upped recently. It is ridiculous and has little effect on people keeping rabbits, only makes them less likely to seek care if they need it. A lot of people are unaware of these laws, and the the people who breed/sell them are often scam artists.


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you sure the fines a so heavy? is there a link to this? and who is in charge of handing them out thanks


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 22, 2012)

I loved having rabbits as pets (only), and would do so again. I also like eating rabbit...and shooting ferals ones. My Darwin carpet also likes to eat rabbit  Talk about a love/hate relationship :lol:


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 22, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I loved having rabbits as pets (only), and would do so again. I also like eating rabbit...and shooting ferals ones. My Darwin carpet also likes to eat rabbit  Talk about a love/hate relationship :lol:



Nah I'm sure they loved it too


----------



## wokka (Oct 22, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> Are you sure the fines a so heavy? is there a link to this? and who is in charge of handing them out thanks


It seems the fine may be up to $88,000

Prohibited pets | Agriculture, Fisheries & Forestry | Queensland Government


----------



## Mavrick (Oct 23, 2012)

wokka said:


> It seems the fine may be up to $88,000
> 
> Prohibited pets | Agriculture, Fisheries & Forestry | Queensland Government



Thanks for providing that link, I knew the fines were extreme.

http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/document...talPests/IPA-Keeping-Rabbits-As-Pets-PA15.pdf

This pamphlet lists the $30,000 fine for keeping a rabbit in QLD, and other info regarding their illegal status.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2012)

So let me get this straight... Apart from some decreased macropod activity, the only thing that rabbits damage is the farmers back pocket?

They probably do some damage to exotic forestry plantations, pasture land with exotic domesticated animals inhabiting, and maybe feed a few large pythons.... But otherwise, the damage rabbits cause seems to be already caused by humans.

I bet a few native bushes have suffered - but not as much as this domestic vege garden featured in this publication http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/document...Rabbit-Control-In-Queensland-Introduction.pdf

Really, there better be some tremendous evidence that the damage rabbits cause is to native fauna and not cleared pasture land.

I'd sooner rabbits than possums in NZ!


----------



## snakeg56 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's Strange how one can keep Cats and not Rabbits, Cats kill millions of native animals every year. Look at the Bilby, a fence was built to keep cats out and now after rain the last three years, cats have now got into the fenced enclosure and killed 75% of the bilbies. Yes rabbits cause problems , but cats kill any thing. In Queensland there is no evidence of domestic Rabbits breeding in the wild only wild European ones. DEEDI is looking at the law, But alas I think it will never happen that people in Queensland would be able to keep rabbits we can't even keep native marsupials, like some other states , what a croc. Look up Bio security website For details on Rabbits


----------



## -Peter (Oct 23, 2012)

If any of you decide to see where and how Australias rabbit population began you will know why they are banned in Qld. Its one of the smarter things they have done. Just because you can keep a cat doesn't mean we should open the floodgates on every species someone wants.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 23, 2012)

i had heaps of friends who had rabbits as a kid. All in QLD. Great pets!

Also had a mate with a ferret... terrible animal it was. Anyone and everyone who entered their house with exposed feet/ankles ALWAYS left some of their blood  definitely an animal worthy of the tag: ninja!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm still looking for the report on the rabbit experiment they did in WA awhile ago, it was by the CSIRO if I remember correctly.

But the basic gist of it was that they released a number of domestic rabbits into the wild, and 12 months later did a follow up study. They found the domestic rabbits had almost zero impact on the environment and zero impact on already existing populations of wild rabbit. So if this is the main argument on why they are still illegal, it's pretty much ruled out there.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2012)

Just tell em it's a long-eared guinea pig


----------



## Magpie (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't believe for a second that pet rabbits are the source of feral rabbits. Feral rabbits have been established for what, best part of 200 years? As if a couple of white rabbits getting out is going to start a new population in an area that has none.
I suspect the reason for not allowing them has more to do with the calici virus vaccine. I don't know if there is any evidence, but there was suspicion that the antibodies could transfer into wild populations, especially with escapes.
I have seen white / patterned ferals in Vic and Tas, but to suggest there would not have been ferals there without pet escapees is naive.


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 23, 2012)

But what if they escape and breed like rabbits???


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 23, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> But what if they escape and breed like rabbits???



This is exactly what happens....suburban backyards become rabbit warrens and they love excavating under houses, disturbing foundations and chewing through wiring in their desparate search for food.

Has anybody tried to catch a 'PET BUNNY' in the backyard.....??


----------



## Mavrick (Oct 23, 2012)

I think, with all the trouble we have with our current domestics and ferals, QLD is doing what it can to reduce further risks. Cats, IMO should not be allowed outside, at all, and my 3 live indoors their whole life. Cruel? No, ignorance is bliss. Will the QLD laws work, no, but it's a step I think is necessary. There will always be those who don't care about laws. I mean look how many people on here are 'in the process of getting their licence', or selling animals in horrid condition or trying to palm an exotic off as a native. These laws make a small difference to the honest people like myself, who lived in QLD well over 15 years and never kept a rabbit despite my love for one.

We have enough ferals and let loose domestics as it is, FFS do we really need another flood gate opened for irresponsible owners to add to the mess our eco system has already suffered?

/end rant.


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 23, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> Has anybody tried to catch a 'PET BUNNY' in the backyard.....??



I have, a few times, it can be a lil tricky at times, but you get the hang of it, and I always got em in the end... The tamer they are, the easier it is though.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Never knew there were so many ecologists on APS!


----------



## wokka (Oct 23, 2012)

Magpie said:


> I suspect the reason for not allowing them has more to do with the calici virus vaccine. I don't know if there is any evidence, but there was suspicion that the antibodies could transfer into wild populations, especially with escapes.
> .


Calici vaccine needs to be done annually and passes limited protection from mother to kittens for up to 3 months, so vacinated pet rabbits wont tranfer antibodies to wild populations.


----------



## Mavrick (Oct 23, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Never knew there were so many ecologists on APS!



Enthusiasts?


----------



## -Peter (Oct 23, 2012)

Magpie said:


> I don't believe for a second that pet rabbits are the source of feral rabbits. Feral rabbits have been established for what, best part of 200 years? As if a couple of white rabbits getting out is going to start a new population in an area that has none.
> I suspect the reason for not allowing them has more to do with the calici virus vaccine. I don't know if there is any evidence, but there was suspicion that the antibodies could transfer into wild populations, especially with escapes.
> I have seen white / patterned ferals in Vic and Tas, but to suggest there would not have been ferals there without pet escapees is naive.




The rabbit ban is a lot older than the calici virus introduction. The ban is due to massive and I stress massive detrimental environmental impact that rabbits had on the environment in southern states prior to the introduction of myxomatosis. Why would you think that the introdction of pet rabbit genetics into wild populations would only be benign or neutral?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2012)

-Peter said:


> The rabbit ban is a lot older than the calici virus introduction. *The ban is due to massive and I stress massive detrimental environmental impact *that rabbits had on the environment in southern states prior to the introduction of myxomatosis. Why would you think that the introdction of pet rabbit genetics into wild populations would only be benign or neutral?



I am interested - very interested, in what is considered 'massive (stressed) environmental impact' - if you could compare it to, let's say.... Ummmmm... Sheep farming....

I don't doubt they're a pain... But it's not like Australia didn't already have its fair share of herbivores.

I think in context rabbits surely are detrimental to the environment. But on the scale of things - just how much so?


----------



## wokka (Oct 24, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I am interested - very interested, in what is considered 'massive (stressed) environmental impact' - if you could compare it to, let's say.... Ummmmm... Sheep farming....
> 
> I don't doubt they're a pain... But it's not like Australia didn't already have its fair share of herbivores.
> 
> I think in context rabbits surely are detrimental to the environment. But on the scale of things - just how much so?


The areas for sheep farming are controlled. Whilst I agree with your implication that sheep massively impact the environment, where that happens is controlled. Generally it is impossible to confine wild rabbits.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2012)

wokka said:


> The areas for sheep farming are controlled. Whilst I agree with your implication that sheep massively impact the environment, where that happens is controlled. Generally it is impossible to confine wild rabbits.



Controlled.... So, I like where this is going, and I am just playing the devil's advocate, so please don't think of it as an attack (which I know you won't anyway):

"Australian farmers and graziers own 135,996 farms, covering 61% of Australia’s landmass." (from a reference in wiki).

"The rate of spread of the rabbit in Australia was the fastest of any colonising mammal anywhere in the world and was aided by the presence of burrows of native species and modifications to the natural environment made for farming." (Rabbit ? Feral.org.au ) - does it appear we've somewhat aided this spread of the pest? 

Firstly we destroy the land, then we aid in its destruction and complain... Ironic?

This brings back to the original statement that rabbits aren't as much a pest to 'natives' as humans and sheep farming are. Therefore, the environmental damage caused by rabbits is somewhat less than the considerable damage caused by farming, which, in turn aids the destruction caused by rabbits.

Rabbits and their Impact - Department of Primary Industries - When reading this article I notice environmental impacts don't give any actual 'native' species targeted, but prior to the discussion of the ecological significance of the rabbit the article instantly refers to pasture land and how rabbits graze closer than sheep to the non-native clover!!! (which incidentally was the reason we have the honey bee introduced, to pollinate the clover...)

The fact that bilby and a few other natives have been affected (but not significantly compared to cats, foxes or even farm land) seems to be background compared to the _economic_ damage rabbits cause.

So - Other than knowing the damage other herbivorous pests cause (such as possums) to native bush, I can merely say the rabbit is doing damage, but hugely insignificant amounts compared to other means.


----------



## wokka (Oct 24, 2012)

Two wrongs dont make a right. Like you say Rabbits are destructive. Dont repeat the previous mistakes by encouraging more damage from feral animals.


----------



## jahan (Oct 24, 2012)

Ecology Video: Australian Rabbits - YouTube

This is the destruction caused by rabbits.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys are silly! everyone knows that the government will let you do anything if you have enough money 

If they were actually concerned about our country's conservation they should worry about a million other things before domesticated rabbits.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 24, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> You guys are silly! everyone knows that the government will let you do anything if you have enough money
> 
> If they were actually concerned about our country's conservation they should worry about a million other things before domesticated rabbits.


Yes, much better to be concerned after they become a problem.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2012)

My parents have a property on the Atherton tablelands and few times I have seen Netherlands dwarf type rabbits running wild. Don't tell me they aren't escaped "pets" that have breed and contributed to qld's feral animal problem. The only positive I can take from that is at least it keeps the dogs (retired greyhounds) interested.

- - - Updated - - -

My parents have a property on the Atherton tablelands and few times I have seen Netherlands dwarf type rabbits running wild. Don't tell me they aren't escaped "pets" that have breed and contributed to qld's feral animal problem. The only positive I can take from that is at least it keeps the dogs (retired greyhounds) interested.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 24, 2012)

-Peter said:


> The rabbit ban is a lot older than the calici virus introduction. The ban is due to massive and I stress massive detrimental environmental impact that rabbits had on the environment in southern states prior to the introduction of myxomatosis. Why would you think that the introdction of pet rabbit genetics into wild populations would only be benign or neutral?



You mean apart from the studies that have shown it to be so and the fact that pet rabbits are allowed in all other states yet Qld has had the worst rabbit plagues of any state? Apart from the fact that borders are imaginary and pet rabbits are able to be kept a mere 4km from where I live in Qld. Apart from the fact that there is no evidence that rabbits in Vic, SA, WA, NSW, ACT or Tas difer in genetics or robustness from those in Qld. Apart from that, I have no reason to assume so. 

RedFox, there are also plenty of feral type rabbits on the Atherton Tablelands. A few white rabbits aren't going to cause much of a problem.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 24, 2012)

and these studies you speak of? or are you quoting the ones mentioned in this thread? I take it you have "studies" to back up the claims you make. I may be biased having been alive when rabbit plagues were real and a problem but I am willing to be educated.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2012)

Magpie said:


> RedFox, there are also plenty of feral type rabbits on the Atherton Tablelands. A few white rabbits aren't going to cause much of a problem.



Rabbit Health: The Amazing (and scary) Reproductive Potential of Rabbits No your right Magpie how much damage could a couple of escaped pets do? And by the way since you know how plagued with rabbits QLD is why would you want to add to it by introducing pets? In a perfect world people would be responsible pet owners and desex their animals, but in reality that is unfortunately never going to happen. If that happened we wouldn't have a problem with feral cats and dogs.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 26, 2012)

-Peter said:


> and these studies you speak of? or are you quoting the ones mentioned in this thread? I take it you have "studies" to back up the claims you make. I may be biased having been alive when rabbit plagues were real and a problem but I am willing to be educated.



Peter, you are right, I have no studies to back that up. I should not have made that claim.
As to you being educated and changing your mind, I'll believe that when I see it. I've known you on this site for quite a few years and I've never seen you back down once. You must be right a lot. I notice you ignore my other points and pick out the one you knew I had no back up for.

RedFox, what is your point exactly? Are you saying that by going out and shooting a pair of rabbits I am in fact removing a billion rabbits? In an area with feral rabbits already established, a white rabbit escaping will make no diference. I don't want to add to the problem with escaped pets. I am simply of the opinion that allowing pet rabbits does not add to the problem.
No problem with feral cats if people started speying their pets? Are you for real? Have you ever been out to the bush and seen how many of them there are? I know a mate who shot 7 cats without moving his vehicle.
To give some perspective, this is a reptile forum with most people here keeping reptiles out of thie native range. Which is likely to have more effect on the native environment. A pair of tame white rabbits escaping in suburbia or a pair of WA stimsons pythons escaping in NSW?


----------



## Poggle (Oct 26, 2012)

pfft i want a ferret but they are illegal too


----------



## -Peter (Oct 26, 2012)

Magpie said:


> Peter, you are right, I have no studies to back that up. I should not have made that claim.
> As to you being educated and changing your mind, I'll believe that when I see it. I've known you on this site for quite a few years and I've never seen you back down once. You must be right a lot. I notice you ignore my other points and pick out the one you knew I had no back up for.



Your other points were anecdotal and yes, I am right alot. A bit like yourself.


----------



## dmanning11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Some Facts?*

Have a look at the website link for a summary of the 2010 -2011 or 2011 - 2012 Rabbit Board report, if you note the pet rabbit section the emphasis is on education. 
If found with a pet rabbit the inspector will not be unreasonable they will afford you an opportunity to move the rabbit interstate, or will confiscate it and have it euthanized for free by a Vet. 
You will not be fined $30,000.00, the total sum of fines for the 2010-2011 year including fees was less that $12,000 for the entire state. Most fines we can assume would be for illegal rabbit breeders, not the owner of a desexed fluffy house bunny. 
They also rely heavily on the support of local councils and authorities so don't expect an intensive bunny hunt through your house with a court granted search warrant, it is honestly not worth their time. 
Judging from their report their funding is minimal and are lucky to keep their jobs year to year, the law is purely a political front and/or a money saving exercise.
(If its not on the pest list then there is no Govt funding for their control and eradication, and the farmers will have to buy their own baits and traps.)

Also note that the report states that the entire region of QLD that is protected by the rabbit proof fence is only 28,000 sq km or roughly 1.5% of all of QLD

http://www.parliament.qld.gov.au/Documents/TableOffice/TabledPapers/2011/5311T5288.pdf
http://www.parliament.qld.gov.au/documents/TableOffice/TabledPapers/2012/5412T1237.pdf

PS. This is not a green light to get a rabbit or break the law, but some facts rather than folk-law.


----------

